
The Washington Post Releases U.S. Climate Data on GitHub - infodocket
https://www.washingtonpost.com/pr/2020/08/07/washington-post-releases-us-climate-data-github/
======
jonnydubowsky
More info on how to access the data:

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/climate-
environment/2020/08/0...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/climate-
environment/2020/08/07/how-use-posts-climate-data-analysis/)

A link to the GitHub repository:
[http://github.com/washingtonpost/data-2C-beyond-the-limit-
us...](http://github.com/washingtonpost/data-2C-beyond-the-limit-usa/)

